# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PowerBuilder 9] EditMask : problme Invalid Number

## loicmillion

Bonjour,
Ayant rcemment migr de applis de PB 8  PB 9, je me retrouve avec un problme assez embtant :
Quand, sur mes champs, j'ai un EditMask avec nu masque sur un nombre (un dcimal par exemple), PB m'envoie un message "Invalid Number", quand j'essaie de saisir un nombre  l'excution.

Par exemple, j'ai le Masque suivant : 



```
###.00
```

Si je rentre 123, 90 j'obtiens le message :



```
Invalid Number
```

Si quelqu'un  une ide....Merci d'avance.

----------


## loicmillion

Bon, en fait il s'agit d'un bug connu par l'diteur Sybase...

Donc si vous avez le mme problme, il faut tlcharger la mise  jour EBF 7096, sur le site de Sybase (moyennant votre enregistrement).

Il faut ensuite rebooter le systme, un faire un "full build" de l'application.

Voila.

----------

